# The best printing material for T-Shirts on a Roland SP300?



## Netuddki (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I try to make a small business with T-Shirts and I have a friend, who has a Roland SP300 for his sports wear business, but his materials are to heavy for my needs.

I am looking for a film, which I can press onto a 100% cotton T-Shirt and it feels soft and light (but it's not shiny) also if the picture is a big one, not only some letters. Let's say, I want to make T-Shirts with a big Donald Duck on it.

I am really new into this and I am really confused with all the techniques and such, so I try to find out, what is the best for my needs.

I have some T-Shirts on my own, which have prints on them in many colors with many gradients and they have some rubbery touch (the prints), but they are very soft.

I would like to make such prints with gradients, but I don't know, if it was made by a transfer film, or is it screen printing or how all the other techniques are called.

It would be nice, if somebody could help me out.

I tried to make T-Shirts with direct digital print, but it looks horrible on a black T-Shirt, so I think I need something with transfare print.

I have read so many posts about the different techniques, but I can't get smarter. I posted this here, because the Roland printer seems to be the best solution until now.

So what transfer material can I use to get that soft and light rubbery print with gradient colors?

Please help! Thanks!


----------



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

you can see on digitex.com.au and ask them. I have received samples of their white flex already printed... very very thin and good result with washing. I have not that printer (only in my dreams).

I think that you have a démo on youtube but it's not the same as digitex.

Good luck with this fantastic machine.


----------



## fredtoram (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry i have not read until the end of your post...
If you make gradients, you can't cut it without a "box". I think the only solution is dtg or direct screen print or plastisol transfer... Good luck.


----------



## Netuddki (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you mean by "box" a border for the image? That is not a problem for me, if the image has to have a border.

We tried the motives with the Roland Printer and it was printed and cut fine. For me it's the film important, because the Roland films are just crap for that, what I need.

You mean digitex has that rubbery material? I don't see too much on their site, but I fount the text "....*and now digiTEX rubber film"

*Did you mean that?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would also suggest that you check with Josh from Imprintables to get samples of Opaque solutions and clear solutions material. IMHO it is the best stuff on the market!


----------



## Netuddki (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for reply.

I've already sent a PM to Josh, but I didn't receive an answer yet.

I also have sent an email to the australian company, but also no answer yet 


*EDIT:* Josh answered me and I found a reseller for Imprintables' Opaque solution in Germany. If anybody is interested, visit http://www.stahls.de/catalog/cadcolor%C2%AE-solution%E2%84%A2-opaque-p-674.html?osCsid=234


----------

